
Node v13.10.0 (Current) - feross
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v13.10.0
======
johnsonjo
I really like the change to pipeable. It now allows you to hook into a stream
pipeline and consume and update values using an Async Iterator [1].

[1]:
[https://nodejs.org/dist/latest-v13.x/docs/api/stream.html#st...](https://nodejs.org/dist/latest-v13.x/docs/api/stream.html#stream_stream_pipeline_source_transforms_destination_callback)

